# Big Girls in the surf!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Last Thursday my charter and I headed out onto the bay. Looking at the water it was just a mud hole. I told my guys lets go make a run out front to the surf. As we pulled around to the surf no one was there. The water is just barely fishable. But there was a lot of bait. Hey lets give it a shot and see. Boy did it pay off. We ended up catching 22-23 trout. Several fish that were 4-5lbs. I stuck one that was 28" that I released that was about 8 1/2. But the big girl of the day was 30" and was 9 1/2. She was caught on a silver and black mirr-dine XL. What a toad!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, but my phone is not able to down load any of the pics for some reason. I will try later and see if I can get em up. Well Andy Williamson caught and kept the fish to have a skin mount done. He also kept my mirr-dine too to put in the fishes mouth when he got it mounted. Lol! Well congratulations Andy on a true trophy! Its a fish of a life time!


----------

